# Gone too soon without any warning :'(



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you loss. Such a young age. It was two weeks ago on Saturday that we lost Jesse, our 15 year old Golden mix. Nothing but time makes the grief better. We had barely begun healing from the loss of Cheyenne a year and a month to the day that we lost Jesse. It is true time heals and so does sharing your lives again when the time is right. I don't know what we would have done without Tayla in our lives.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Grieving is important. We mourn their absence because they're such powerful spirits of unconditional love and happiness. The trauma of a sudden death only compounds it. 

I've found, through this and other experiences of losing loved ones, that after we stop crying we begin to remember good times and celebrate their incredibly well lived lives.

IMO, Abby is a spiritual beings just like us, living in an Earthly form. That they, like we, are back where we all come from and eventually return to, whole, healthy, young, vibrant, full of joy. You'll see her again.

In time, you'll smile a vast majority of the time when you think of her and the fun, happy, unconditionally loving girl she was.

Another thing that's helped me during difficult times it so get out of myself and help others. Someone told me once that when we have a void in our lives to fill it with quality. That can be anything from volunteering with a rescue or going to the pound to give dogs baths (so they're more adoptable), helping a neighbor, giving of ourselves. I have found that to be true in my life. Giving love is the surest way to feel joy.

It's a huge loss. We'll be praying your pain diminishes day to day and week to week. And that one day in the not too distant future, you'll smile when you think of Abby rather than weep.

This is a wonderful site. I'm glad you're here. 

Please feel absolutely free to share whatever you'd like. Your pain, your feelings, Abby's life. Post some photos if you'd like (upload to Photobucket.com or here, then paste the URL using the photo icon that looks like a postcard in the tool section of this text box). 

God bless. Again, many of us know your pain. We're here for you


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Abby's mom, I'm so sorry for your loss. 8 years is way too young and to go like she did is all too sudden. I so feel your pain and know that heartbreak. We lost our Simon at 10 yeas of age in a similar fashion - all in one day. Be well and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Abby. I lost my 9 year old Sadie last Aug to lymphoma. I wish there was something really profound I could tell you that will make it feel better, or some great way to ease the pain... I found this forum right after I lost her, and I can say it helped me a lot to be able to talk to people who understood what I was feeling.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Abby.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet Abby. Kind of trite, but true - time heals. dborgers also gives some really good advice--fill the void Abby left with love. It is one of the best tributes you can give her.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost Abby so quickly and at such a young age. As you already know, everyone grieves differently and there is no one solution. It does take time so please give yourself time and don't try to rush the process. And I think we all have trigger moments even months later when something will remind you of Abby and you just tear up. You found a friend in this forum and will find a lot of support from people who truly understand what you are going through. I hope you continue to post and tell us more about Abby. Take care.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

*I sympathize*

Hello Abby's Mom,

I understand far too well what you are going through. Just yesterday I started a thread titled "Treasure Each Day." You can find it in the "New Members" forum area. I describe how our family recently lost our beloved Annie, our first golden retriever. She was the perfect dog, and seemed to be in perfect health. I walked her multiple times daily, including the morning of what turned out to be her last day. On that day, she was fine for the first part of our hike, then slowed down. A few hours later she was gone. We had opted to try the surgery, but then it was discovered that she had multiple tumors inside her. Annie was just 8 1/2 years old.

I don't have any great ideas to help in your grieving, as I am still struggling myself. But I will tell you that at least for me talking to other people and reading a lot from this forum has helped. Many, many other people have gone through what we are going through. For a while I struggled with the fact that Annie's passing was so sudden -- we were totally unprepared. But some folks have suggested to me that that may be better than experiencing a long drawn-out period of suffering. I don't know but there may be something to that.

My thoughts are with you. Please know that we are going through the same thing, and others are too. Try to think of the many fond memories that you surely have.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of Abbey. It is so traigic to loose her at such a young age. The deep pain that you're feeling is a measure of your deep love for her. There is no way to reduce the pain of the grief. For many people it helps to write about them and share what made them so special. We all love to hear about goldies and see pictures if you feel like sharing. It also helps to reach out to others here that have recently lost a treasured friend as well. This past month there have been so many goldies lost and so many broken hearts.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Abby. These sudden and unexpected passings are heartbreaking. Your Abby was very loved and cherished, and I'm sure she knew that every day of her life. Grief can be overwhelming, but time will help that. I too believe we will see them again, and that it is not "goodbye", but more, "til we meet again". Come back to this forum as often as you are able, it will help so much. We do understand how you feel, and know the pain of this tremendous loss. Peace.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss.
I am one of those people that has to get another dog right away to hell.me grieve. It just works that way and keeps me busy. We got Emma a week after I had to let my Bolt go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

So so sorry for the loss of Abby. We lost our 7 yr. old Monty in Jan. Monty had a tumor on his spleen that ruptured. We also had no idea. The only thing that has been helping us cope is knowing that we gave Monty the best 7 years anyone could ever want. This site has also been a great support system. Nothing can ease the pain, but every day does get a little easier. Remember the great times you had with Abby and know that she will always be with you. Sleep sweetly Abby.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I am glad you came to the forums for support. Many of us had the same experience and hard time for the fast good bye.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your Abby. Way too many of us have lost our furbabies to this dreaded illness! We lost our boy Fozzie to hemangio last July. Talking about it does help, and we are here if you want to share some stories about your girl..


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this about your beautiful sweet Abby! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jaxreemurph (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its crazy reading these stories because you think you are all alone when it happens to you but realize how sadly common this is. We lost my beautiful boy Murphy at 8 1/2 years old. Same symptoms - totally fine and then didnt eat dinner and was lethargic. Rushed him to the hospital and turns out he had multiple tumors but one burst that was attached to his diaphragm. We tried the surgery but the tumor was too attached and since removing the diaphragm was not an option the decision was made for us. Scary enough we had just had xrays and a full check up less than 3 months prior and the tumor wasnt there. The short of it is there isnt an easy way to get through this. If you loved your Abby the way everyone here loves their furry babies its an incredible loss. It will be a month for me Saturday and although I have been able to "deal" better the hole in my heart and the quiet in my house is still very fresh. But I guess the silver lining is it means Murphy was loved and gave us more than we could have ever hoped for. Hang in there.


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry  Sending (((hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

so sorry to read your post. I two, have just lost my golden, 2 months ago, very similar, alive and well one minute, gone the next. This fourm has helped myself, hope it can help you. Cancer in Golden's is really the dark side of a happy life.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, you must be heartbroken. Definitely stick around you'll find lots of support here and we'd love to hear some stories and see some photos of your beautiful girl if you'd like to.


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you all so very much--my heart goes out to all of you, especially those of you who have recently gone through this. 

After reading some of the stories here, it sounds like our Abby suffered from hemangiosarcoma, although I can't remember if that's the term the vet used. 

Here's our beautiful "fluffy kid" in happier times. It's one of my favorite photos of her:


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

What a great pic of a happy girl. I'm so sorry for your loss - I lost Gypsy 5 weeks ago, and still my breath is taken away for a few moments when the grief creeps up when I'm unaware.
Time will help - but as others have said, you gotta go through it in order to come out the other end. I'm one of those who is helped by having something to look forward to in between the tearful times. There's a puppy in my future (a little less than three weeks away!) and you'll know when it's time to bring more Golden love into your life.
I found it helped posting some pics of Gypsy on my profile page in an album and here in the forums as well as talking about some of the things I just loved about her. 
What are some of the things you loved most about Abby?


----------



## debo528 (Feb 18, 2013)

Abby's Mom, I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your loss as we lost our Cooper in early February, in a very similar way. Fine on Saturday morning and by Saturday evening having to make a very painful decision. Cooper had just celebrated his 8th birthday in January. He was such a good boy and we miss him so much, as you do Abby. They are a family member and this is a grieving process.
I have turned to this Forum and have gotten some peace from reading so many stories and experiences. It is comforting. 
The support this site support is huge and I love seeing pictures of all the beautiful Goldens. They are all so beautiful and so special to us. 
We talk about Cooper daily and it will take time for our hearts to heal.
We chose to get another Golden puppy pretty quick and get him on the 18th of April. 
We are excited for our new little guy, but will always have Cooper in our hearts.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello,

We are so sorry for your loss, and we completely know what you feel, and how you feel. The pain is enormous I know, and many of us are going through it.

Goldens, unfortunately, are prone to some of the most horrible diseases, one of them being Hemangiosarcoma. It is a disease in the blood cells, which develops into parts of the body. There is Hemangio on skin, bones, liver, heart, kidney, lungs. It is aggressive and it first hits blood cells, dropping white cells and platelets. Unfortunately for us as the Parents, we see the symptoms that you experienced already when the disease has done a great deal of damage. The Parents may treat it, putting the dog in some med procedures and themselves in a hoping process without guarantees. There are cases where the dog has survived months, however when sympoms of blood (such as low whites and considerable drop in Platelets happen), this means that the disease has gone too far.

We lost Hector, our beloved Golden Boy age 6 and a half. Like your dog, our Hector was loving and playful. Everything happened within 4 days. February 23rd we experienced the first symptoms similar to yours. February 26th we put him down. The most horrible process I had to decide for. 42 days today and it has hit me hard. 

Hector's sympoms were same as yours. We had blood test and he had 200 white cells left (!) with 3000 platelets (!). This could be 3 happenings:

1. Lesmanian or Erlichiosis. Negative.
2. Auto imnune disorder. It would be accompanied with something else, such as cancer.
3. Hemangio.

Being here, makes me feel better. Seeing what other Parents have also experienced, and reading about the Rainbow bridge, has given me hope and courage. You will not forget your dog, time will make it ease, however it will hit you hard.

All the members here have made me feel good, and that we did the right thing. Since his death, I have been to different doctors 7 times, none saw a possibility for survival.

We are sorry for your loss. Time will heal but now go through the process. I sincerely hope that he is there looking at you and waiving his tail. According to the rainbow hopes here, they are doing good, playing, running, swimming and waiting for us to connect with them again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Abbey, so suddenly and too young to go to the bridge. I found it a comfort to be able to come here and talk about my girls and boys that I have lost, because really only people who have suffered such a loss will begin to know the pain and hurt that you are feeling right now. Many people who have never had their lives touched by a pet will never truly understand why we mourn a loss of a furred/feathered or scaled one so deeply.

Personally, we have always got another pup soon after, never ever to replace a lost one, but they do give you something else to focus on, and a reason to want to live ,but everyone is different.

In time you will be able to remember Abbey with a smile

Run free and strong and sleep softly Abbey


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your very sudden loss of Abbey she will be playing at the bridge with my Naughty Charlie who also went suddenly its never easy and we all grieve differently.
I like talking about my Charlie and posting on here there are some truly wonderful people on this site.

And as I always take rescue dogs I never really know when the next dog will come along but I will always open my heart to another golden needing a home.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Abby

Rest In Peace Abby


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Abby. As with many others I too can relate ony too well. We lost our beloved goofy Oakley on Nov 23rd at the age of 9 - exact same scenario as Abby - diagnosed and gone within 3 hours. The most heart wrenching few hours of my life. I find peace reading the stories here where I know there are people who understand how I feel. We have had Oakley cremated and I turn on his eternal light and talk to him first thing each morning and last thing each night. I still tear up when I talk about him but I am finding my tears are accompanied by smiles as I recall the antics of our big goofy boy. Thankfully we still have Oakley's littermate, Seger, who we dote on. Time does soften the pain but I don't think it ever goes away. Rest peacefully Abby - I bet you have found Oakley who will be a very willing playmate 
Carol


----------



## Whatsupdoc (Apr 11, 2013)

*So sorry*

I feel your pain. I share the exact same experience with you. On April 2nd I left for work in the morning and everything was perfect. When we got home Rudy had trouble getting to his feet and little interest in food. I always said when he didn't want to eat, we would be in trouble. He passed away in our arms on the morning of April 4th at 9 1/2 years old. It's still a shock and very difficult but I am grateful that he appeared very healthy until the very end. Take care.


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. We lost our girl to cancer last June. She was diagnosed on a Monday and we had to put her down 2 days later. It helped our kids by watching old videos of her. Made us smile and remember the good times. We are picking up our new puppy on the 20th. Our girl can never be replaced but we are very excited to be having another Golden share our lives. Take time to grieve. It's the hardest when it happens so quickly. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alligeek*

Alligeek:

I am so very sorry about Abby-sure sounds like hemangiosarcoma.
I've added her name to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
She was such a beautiful girl

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-11.html#post2534929


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. The pain can be so enormous and overwhelming. She sounds like a wonderful dog - and you gave her a wonderful, happy life.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

It is scary to read so many of these messages that sound so familiar. Some of you may have seen other posts of mine, but we lost our Annie on February 16. She was 8 1/2 years old. My wife and I didn't even have the wildest notion that anything so horrible was about to occur. We just assumed that it would be another two or three years before we would have to worry about Annie "getting old." So life is beautiful one minute and collapses all around you the next. Though I wouldn't wish the experience on anyone, reading the posts makes me realize that we certainly weren't the only ones.


----------

